# Peter Maycock



## Peter Maycock (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi,
I live in Peterborough, Cambridgeshire and I have a new problem with wild rabbits living in my garden. I was wondering if anyone might be able to help me to get them out?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is the right forum to be asking that. 

Even though i think they may be people on here that will work their ferrets, i think some people might get upset.

There are a few people that work their ferrets on the ferret hutch forum that may be able to help


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Hmm any one for stew...


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

You could try asking on preloved, just google it or the hunting life forum, again just google it. 

good luck.


----------

